# MY POPPIN ENGINE



## Jack (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, it's finished except for polishing,


----------



## rake60 (Jul 21, 2007)

Jack you want to valve to just close at 45 degrees before bottom dead center 
in the direction you want it to run.  If it's turning freely in that 
direction and stopping when you try to spin it the opposite direction your
piston to cylinder fit and valve seal are perfect. 
It takes a minute or two of spinning the flywheel to get the inside of the
cylinder up to temperature.  It sounds like you'll have a runner there!


----------

